# cooling fan issue on 04 artic cat 650 v2



## mudthug

ok so my son wrecked his v2 and busted the radiator and cooling fan setup I have replaced it all and got bike going again but now my problem is fan wont come on so after some running down of wires and the such i have found a piece broke off a plate that seems to be mounted behind brake proportioning valve behind radiator on frame now this nipple has a wire that runs from it to the thermostat housing when i touch this nipple back to the plate the fan comes on so my question what is the nipple as i am currently calling it and where can i get one


----------



## mudthug

no one


----------



## Polaris425

picture maybe?


----------



## greenkitty7

picture would be helpful, but if you have no luck, i would wire the fan to a toggle switch. it works well and you wont have to worry about blowing fuses when going in to water/mud. just switch it on when riding trails and the engine will stay cooler. and when you hit the nasty stuff, just switch it off.


----------



## mudthug

I ended up putting it on a switch but thanks for the replys


----------

